# Billy strutting his stuff



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my what a handsome lad you have there Kayty!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw he's gorgeous! And I love a good, healthy winter coat 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He is looking sooooo good!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple more 



















I am thrilled with how he's looking at the moment, he's just over 15.1hh now at 20months, and is bum high again so another growth spurt is in store  Hard to believe that I'll be booking a breaker for him this time next year. I cannot wait to tap into the power he's got in that hind end, he has his dad's amazing talented to bend and sit through the hind end, and just so much power in the tank!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice looking boy you have there!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's looking so grown up! Lovely movement and he sure does have some power in that back end!!

I've been trying to get new photos of Flirt, but everytime it's warm enough for him to have his rug off (he was clipped in April so doesn't have much of a coat!) he refuses to run around for me! Haha


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha isn't that always the way! The friesian that lives with Billy is like that. You could zap him with a cattle prod and he'd probably just grunt and look at you 
Billy loves to show off, little pansy that he is - though he'll kick up his heels, run around, have a play, and then stop right in front of me and have a cuddle. Just pop his lead back on and he'll walk next to me as quiet as a lamb. He de-fizzes so quickly!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous. He is huge! Definitely filled out since the last pictures i seen. Hard to believe hes as big as my moms gelding of 12 years...at just 20 months. :shock:

By the way, middle of winter and no snow? Do you ever get snow or doesnt it not get cold enough?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like he is having a great time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

His potential is obvious. He is beautiful and has such natural movement.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! He is looking outstanding! What a change in him, amazing isnt it?! Ive loved watching the growth of my little guy, hes just now at 15hh, haha, so Billy has some height on him already! Cannot wait until this time next year for the two of you! Hes gonna look dashing under saddle!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Wow he is gorgeous. He is huge! Definitely filled out since the last pictures i seen. Hard to believe hes as big as my moms gelding of 12 years...at just 20 months. :shock:
> 
> By the way, middle of winter and no snow? Do you ever get snow or doesnt it not get cold enough?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes it's weird thinking of him as my 'little guy' when I've had other horses slightly smaller than him out competing and doing well in open dressage. He's only a whisker off Spighi, my 10 year old who's a midget at only 15.2hh but very solid. And Billy is bum high again and getting more so every day - so a big growth spurt is looming, it will probably take him over 15.2hh when his front end catches up. 
And yep, middle of winter and no snow  We don't tend to get any colder than 0 degrees Celcius overnight, sometimes down to minus 4 when it's REALLY freezing so we'll get a bit of frost on the ground. I'm close to the coast, so a little further inland up in the hills and a couple of small mountains, we'll get a sprinkle of snow every now and then, but not more than a few flakes that melt pretty well as soon as they hit the ground.
We just get LOTS of mud. We've had the wettest June on record this year, we had a couple of dry days hence I took advantage of it to bring Billy out for a play 


Csimkunas6 - YAY *does a happy dance* Billy has finally overtaken Rodeo :lol:
I'll be very happy if his winter coat is always like this, he's less hairy than my 10 year old and he was clipped!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's looking great, Kayty! Can't wait to see this guy progress.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

And Billy has stuff to strut! Awesome pics, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks folks, I'm pretty stoked with my little guy. 
He'll get mouthed at the end of winter, I just need to get the dentist to see him first, make sure his teeth are all in order then away we go 
He's turning into quite the ratbag and gets super excited when he sees me coming with a halter, so I'd say its high time he starts getting a job. Mouthing, driving and then showing in hand over summer should keep him occupied for a little while at least!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hes so gorgeous kayty! what a lovely horse you will have when he gets older


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No point making a new thread for two photos - 

Billy wore a bridle and bit for the first time today, and took it like an absolute pro. Munched it for a while, but no gaping mouth, throwing head around etc. Just mouthing it and looking at me with a questioning expression on his face 
I've put him in a flavoured happy mouth straight bar for now, since I'm not going to be leading him off the bit for a while yet. Will be switching him over to a full cheek once I start actually mouthing him.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Ooh He looks like a proffesional wearing that! Love his halter by the way ( have the same one ;P )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Such a good boy  I am really looking forward to watching him grow and progress in his training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww he looks like he's wearing black lipstick  What a cutie! 

Yay the biting process!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha Skyes, yes he has very black lips 

He looks so grown up in a bridle, my baby is getting old! I'll start working him in long reins come summer, he'll be two then as well and he's getting ratty needing a job so I think it's high time to start some pre-breaking work. Everything except lunging and actually getting on him!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

How exciting!! Hes looking awesome 

I went away to work at a warmblood stud this week and saw a fishermans friend filly. It was amazing how much she and Billy looked alike at the movement on her...wow! Rode some amazing horses but this little fish filly I could have stolen!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fish certainly stamps his progeny!! You can tell that its a Fish from a mile away, they've all got stunning trots, beautiful front ends and superb rideability - hence, I bought one!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yes definately! This littlw filly had OUTSTANDING confo and an eye so much like Billy he was the first thing that came to my head! She had such presence too  What you just wrote describes this filly exactly!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm glad Flirt isn't the only one getting a bit antsy and in need of a job. Can't wait for the weather to clear up a bit, so the ground can dry out and not be so slippery! Then it will be time for all Flirt's pre-breaking work too!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yes, they ALL have the same eyes! Those sort of 'Fishy' beady, expressive eyes that watch you all the time 

HC - If Flirt takes to mouthing as easily as Billy, you might as well start tomorrow haha


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Flirt has worn a bit before without a drama. He unfortunately outgrew his bitless show bridle before our show in April so I had to do a quick education in wearing a bit for that. 

I've just bought him a D-ring with copper rollers to actually do his proper mouthing with though! 

As a side, semi-related hijack....what size bridle and bit is Billy using at the moment?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

SOOO gorgeous .


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's currently in a cob bridle (but on the smallish size, it's pretty tight on him around the browband and throat lash. The bit I've started him in is a 4 3/4 inch straight bar happy mouth. He'll be put into a D-ring with rollers or a full cheek with rollers like Flirt, once I start formally mouthing him. At this stage I used the Happy Mouth just to get him accustomed to having a bit in his mouth.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*faints* 

Flirt has just been upgraded to a full size bridle and a 5 and a half inch bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahahaha giant Flirt!!!!! Billy's got a very little face still, but it's a bit annoying when all of my gear is full or wb size, he needs to grow quicker so I can stop having to buy new gear for him


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

At least you aren't looking at having to custom order tack for him! Haha. I'm not convinced even warmblood size bridles and such are going to fit Flirt when he's done!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Uh oh good luck with that!!! The friesian 2 yr old that I agist with is already in a wb bridle and is 16hh, in 6'6 rugs :/


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, he's going to cost me a pretty penny to have him outfitted. Flirt is just under 16hh and in a 5'9/6'0 at the moment (he's tall and lanky). 

I've totally hijacked your thread! I'm sorry!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha no problem, it's a casual thread so hijack away!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Nose little devil...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Love that face!


----------

